# Just a few pic



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was just looking at so old pic of when I started Vodka. This Green Monti was already doing well, but it has really taken off. This is before.


And this is it now


And I just had to add this one...My fish are not the only animal who like fresh top off water.


And I love this snail, it's a Black Cowry


Thanks


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

dude that looks awesome! i will give you 20 bucks to come to my house and transform my tank


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Haha, love the picture of the cat drinking out of the tank! So are you dosing vodka regularly? Sounds like an expensive "fertilizer"!  But hey, whatever works right? It is very entertaining to know that a little vodka can bring out the beauty in corals!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics, always great to look back at old coral pics and see how they've grown.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> dude that looks awesome! i will give you 20 bucks to come to my house and transform my tank


Keep the 20 I'll just do it to help. Thanks, Where are you in the Burgh? I use to live on the Hill a few years back.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sweet Tee said:


> Haha, love the picture of the cat drinking out of the tank! So are you dosing vodka regularly? Sounds like an expensive "fertilizer"!  But hey, whatever works right? It is very entertaining to know that a little vodka can bring out the beauty in corals!


The over all cost is really not that bad when you compare it to all the snake oils, one dose wonders and promises of the best product on the market. A few Milliliters two times a day and: 


Everybody's happy...The picture doesn't do the tank justice the color is out of this world.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Nice pics, always great to look back at old coral pics and see how they've grown.


It really is...You see your tank everyday so you can't see the change from day to day but when you look back at it that's where you can see it. And thanks.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

petlover516 said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> Keep the 20 I'll just do it to help. Thanks, Where are you in the Burgh? I use to live on the Hill a few years back.


i live on the slopes at the moment, in the middle of buying a house in cannonsburg (right outside of bridgville)


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> i live on the slopes at the moment, in the middle of buying a house in cannonsburg (right outside of bridgville)


I know where that is...I hope to be coming down that way soon maybe we can get together. I'll be bring some coral down for a friend. If you are doing SPS' I'll be more then glad to cut you a few pieces that will be my contribution to your tank.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

too bad I don't do SPS that would be awesome. I dont trust myself with SPS just yet. I have the lights for them just cant get them to do well. Maybe overpowering them with light? (total of 800watts of MH 20,000K)


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> too bad I don't do SPS that would be awesome. I dont trust myself with SPS just yet. I have the lights for them just cant get them to do well. Maybe overpowering them with light? (total of 800watts of MH 20,000K)


That's what I use 2x400watt MH with 20k XM bulbs plus 108watt of T5's for dusk to dawn. Over a 75gal. tank. So it's not you lighting...Could be water levels.


----------

